# Mayer strat neck adjustment question



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

I have this posted in the buid section but am not getting the results I had hoped for. I've done a lot of searching and can find zip-a-dee-doo-da other than the neck has to come off first. Here is the same post from the other thread.

Can anyone help or has anyone seen a good demo, video, of adjusting a truss rod on a John Mayer regular production strat? From what I read the neck has to come right off? The problem I'm trying to resolve is a bow in the neck (down away from the strings) which frets out with a full step bend at the 15th fret. Any help you guys and gals can provide would be enormously helpful and probably save me $$$$$$ I don't have to spend.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I assume this model has the truss rod adjustment on the heel! I would remove the strings. Remove the neck. Adjust truss rod for an almost flat neck (slight back bow). Restring with old srtings removed. Leave a few days. Check relief and if necessary repeat procedure. Once I was happy with the relief I would restring with new strings of same gauge as those already on and play it. Others may have better advice but my method should get you going.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You not read my post and link?


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Obviously I didn't or I would not have wasted my time. Doh. Time for me to do my posting somewhere else. Not getting a good vibe here.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> You not read my post and link?


Not to worry Jocko I believe the comment was for meant for me.

To answer, yes I did read your post AND follow the link:


shoreytus said:


> Not a strat guy but it looks like you can pull the pickguard and get at the nut
> here are the basics around the net some where are the Fender specs.. just don't have the time to look for ya tonight
> 
> http://www.tdpri.com/resourceTRUSS.htm


Thing is I did extensive looking for this subject and while the Telecaster Forum stuff was interesting, I know you have to remove the neck on the Mayer Sig to adjust the truss rod, not just pull the pickguard. I never meant to be impolite nor offend you, I just can't afford to make a mistake. Are there shims when it's removed? Many have problems with the truss rod being jammed and use WD 40 to help it. I was just really looking for someone who had done this particular guitar. Sorry for any offence


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if you've seen this info or if it pertains to a Mayer strat but it's good reading anyway. Good luck and hope you find the info your looking for. Check out SHIMMING/MICRO-TILT™ ADJUSTMENT
http://www.fender.com/support/articles/stratocaster-setup-guide


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Pulling a neck is only three of four screws. Not really a huge thing.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Pulling a neck is only three of four screws. Not really a huge thing.


k you trying to help or just tick me off? I did *extensive *research for this subject and while the Telecaster Forum stuff was interesting,it didn't help at all. I know I have to remove the neck on the Mayer Sig to adjust the truss rod, not just pull the pickguard and I know how to remove a neck. I just can't afford to make a mistake. Are there shims when it's removed? Many Mayer Strats have had problems with the truss rod being jammed full clockwise and some say they use use WD 40 to help it. Where? More importantly why and how will that help if the rod is turned full clockwise. I might just wind up cracking the truss rod. So if it's full right how will WD 40 help? I was just really looking for someone who had done this particular guitar. If you don't have the answers that's cool, but I need specifics on *this *strat.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

why would i try and tick you off? There are a bunch of questions that can't be answered without taking the neck off.. is there shims? 
Shouldn't be .. but ... there can be.
Is the truss rod jammed ? shouldn't be ...

It's spring .. wood moves... that much I know .. I have had to do two adjustments on 2 of 5 guitars this year.. have I busted any truss rods .. nope..

The theory is the same on all of Fenders. There is a ideal dimension for the neck relief. 

Come on over to Coe Hill .. ask where pat lives and I would walk you through it ...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure if you've seen this or not:http://www.fender.com/en-CA/support/articles/stratocaster-setup-guide


----------



## 6string_rodder (Aug 13, 2010)

*Mayer Strat is still a Strat*

The Truss rod on a Mayer Strat is identical in every way to the truss rod on every other heel-adjusting Fender neck - guaranteed. Have you tried calling Fender customer support? If it won't turn it could be seized (this is where the WD40 would help) or could be fully cranked (adding a washer under the truss rod nut can help) or it may be maxed out requiring a warranty neck replacement. The only way to find out is to try different things and see what works. If you are getting frustrated or are afraid to damage the guitar -bring it in to a Fender service center. If you really feel like you can't afford to make a mistake (I don't know what you think might happen) maybe you can afford what it would cost to get a professional set up. And if the rod is actually maxed out, they will get a replacement neck and charge you nothing.

Don't worry- be happy!


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help from everyone. Sorry to get my shorts in a knot over this. It's never an excuse for being rude so again, sorry for any harsh words (shoretyuskqoct). Apparently the Mayer strat neck is designed after the '62 so you can't add a washer and the thing I'm afraid of is cracking the rod. I have even read where some have removed the neck, put their leg over the headstock to bend it back a bit and squeeze a 1/8 turn out of the truss rod. They had to stick with 9s for strings though and I sure don't use 9s. I will take the advice of seeing a tech. I guess I was just hoping to avoid the expense. I also hate to get a replacement neck. This guitar is an 'older' one and everything seems to be going somewhere in a handcart over at Fender. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

whammybar said:


> I have this posted in the buid section but am not getting the results I had hoped for. I've done a lot of searching and can find zip-a-dee-doo-da other than the neck has to come off first. Here is the same post from the other thread.
> 
> Can anyone help or has anyone seen a good demo, video, of adjusting a truss rod on a John Mayer regular production strat? From what I read the neck has to come right off? The problem I'm trying to resolve is a bow in the neck (down away from the strings) which frets out with a full step bend at the 15th fret. Any help you guys and gals can provide would be enormously helpful and probably save me $$$$$$ I don't have to spend.


So my question is this...

Is your problem mostly limited to the 15th fret or there-abouts? If yes, you are probably looking at a high 16th fret.

If the issue is occuring near the whole area, it could be the compound warping of the neck (wood has different densities and tensile strengths even within one piece, plus the wood where the neck meets the body is thicker, resulting in necks that do not exhibit a simple smooth bow from 1st fret to 21st fret or end of the fingerboard. If this is the case, a fret dressing by a well-experienced guitar tech is likely necessary.

If you don't have any problems with the truss rod other than you suspect the adjustment might be off, then it wouldn't hurt to give it a shot as one of the other posters has described. Main thing I would recommend is to adjust only in 1/4 turn increments. When truss rods are loose, you can turn the nut a lot before it engages, but once engaged, minimal adjustment of the nut can sometimes result in a lot of change in the degree of bowing.

Good luck!

NM


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I would recommend using an axe or a chainsaw....... Oh wait, my bad - thats my advice for adjusting John Mayer.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

n.milburn said:


> So my question is this...
> 
> Is your problem mostly limited to the 15th fret or there-abouts? If yes, you are probably looking at a high 16th fret.
> 
> ...


Wow good stuff! Thanks. I finally broke down and contacted a very experienced Luthier and that is almost word for word what he said. Not really as simple as just adjusting the truss rod if the frets are involved, warping etc. Thanks again and good for you. You really know your stuff.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I would recommend using an axe or a chainsaw....... Oh wait, my bad - thats my advice for adjusting John Mayer.


Yeah I get that a lot of people think he's a jerk. I only think he's a jerk when he open his mouth. But his strat..... now that's another matter. Never played a sweeter sounding guitar in my life.


----------



## n.milburn (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you found someone qualified to have a look. You gotta get someone who really knows his stuff to be able to look into what I wrote above.

Myself, I used to do guitar repair in Toronto at Ring Music under John LaRocque. (He still owns the store. Good store. Good repairs.) I am presently setting up my own luthery shop at my home on the east coast now, and also doing some contract work for a local music store.

Happy picking!

- NM


----------

